# Anderson, SC: kill shelter, please look, wgsd



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10795793


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

803578 LA 31
This beautiful 1 year old has a sweet personality and is heartworm negative. He does well on a leash and wants a new family to love! 

Anderson County Animal Shelter
Anderson, SC
864-260-4151 
[email protected] 

dd


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Awww.... He looks so humble. That last picture tears at my heartstrings...


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Looks like a real sweetie pie!
So many sweet dogs ...


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

bump


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

He needs a bump up


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Just talked to shelter. He was a stray, has a good temperment, does not bark or go after other dogs around him, about 60 pounds, HW-, and has had shots. The man I talked to really likes him.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

bump


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

No interest in this sweetie????


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

He looks so sad with his head down. Sweet and HW- what more could you want.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Need to go to page 1!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This boy is sad to not have a home.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

This one is listed as a "Sammy"....<rolls eyes> yeah RIGHT! 
But there also is a female white GSD also.

Powell


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Needs to be back on page one.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Back up to the top you go boy --- 



Hoping you find a home.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

I called a bit after 5 PM and he's still there. They say he is so great!

Powell


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

I was going to ride the 80++ miles to Anderson from Silverstreet (2 lane road) today, but when I woke up my plantar fasciitis in my right foot was giving me a lot of pain, and it was ALL I could do to take Jolene on her morning poop run. It isn't so painful right now I want to get a chain saw to that foot but I am not up to taking on another dog right now..... <sigh!> 

Powell


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

White GS male still needs a home


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

BUMP


> Originally Posted By: dd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

A sweet boy in need of a home.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with his expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

bump


----------

